# A Good Price In this GFX Card



## digit06 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys I need a help
in getting the low cost hd 5670 gfx card at the online shopping
my maximum budget is 3600 or can extend it to 3700
rs please suggest me a website


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

AFAIK HD 5670 @ that price is not available online give stress to your body and check any local tech market.
I would suggest that atleast HD 6670 DDR5 @ 5k if you want good gaming experiance.
PS - posted in wrong section.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

Me too couldn't find @ that price..
Closest was GT630 @ 4k


Spoiler



(Wrong section for posting query)


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - PowerColor: Flipkart.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

^^LOL looks like we both skipped FK in our first search


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

but still by spending 1k more OP can multiply grpahic performence a lot by ddr5 6670 graphics


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep . HD6670 DDR5 is best bet for ultra low end budget gaming


----------



## digit06 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys if Hd 6670 you suggest I could exted it to 4000k to 4300k
so can you find me a website where I can get it for this rate or cheaper


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

it is priced 5k


----------



## digit06 (Jun 27, 2013)

Okay 5k Where can I get it online with cash on delivery HD 6670


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 27, 2013)

may be no search locally!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't think any Online shop apart from Flipkart, where it is available @ 5.8K, will offer you COD opton. However, most of the Online retailers like smcinternational.in, Theitwares.com and mdcomputers.in are very reliable and you can trust them.


----------



## digit06 (Jun 29, 2013)

Guys Im also having a probe with me psu im having a local  odesssy 450watt power supply will It be able to run the hd 6670 card


----------



## Cilus (Jun 29, 2013)

Ya, it might run the card but being on safer side, you should upgrade the psu.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 29, 2013)

try to get Antec bp300
ps- post your whole config might be ^^ one is not sufficient


----------



## digit06 (Jun 30, 2013)

My config 
Intel Pentium g2010
4gb ram
250 gb external hdd and 80 gb internal
Msi H61M-P20 (G3) 
Recently I have upgraded from the odyssey 450 watt to a new iball 400 watt which I got for free. Will there be any difference in the performance for using hd6670 from these both


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 30, 2013)

Might be you are OK there is no such power hungry component.
one more update 6670 ddr5 currently 5.7k


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

digit06 said:


> odyssey 450 watt to a new iball 400 watt which I got for free.



Neither is  a good one better to play safe & get a branded one.


----------



## digit06 (Jul 1, 2013)

Guys I think the hd 7750 s really power efficient and runs cool with my PSU so pleas suggest me a website or locally where I can get it for 5 to 6 k


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-2GI GIGABYTE HD Experience Series Graphics Card

MSI R7750-PMD1GD5/OC AMD - Radeon HD 7000 Series Graphic Card

Now don't blame me if you end up with smokes from PSU..


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 1, 2013)

^^ ha ha


----------

